# Smoked Hot Dogs



## cthomp

I'm having a pot luck/cornhole(the corn filled bag throwing game) tournament on Saturday.

For the ease of entertaining I'm going to keep it simple and cook hot dogs.  There will be a ton of other food i'm sure.  

For ease of cooking the dogs in bulk and not having to hoover over a grill i'm thinking i'm going to smoke the dogs.  That way I can set it and forget it, give them and hour or so in the smoker and pull them. 

Has anyone ever smoked hot dogs here?  Everything tastes better smoked so I fifured why the hell not.  I'm going to use Sabrett dogs.  

My other option is a super slow simmer in beer.  That's always successful.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Me and my buddies play a game that is very similar to cornhole... rules are a little different and we just call it bags... love me some bags 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I have seen several people here smoke dogs, I havent tried it, but it must be good w/ that many people doing it... (why not do half simmered and half smoked)


----------



## cthomp

I'm actually thinking an overnight beer soak and then smoke.  

Beer makes everything better.


----------



## chisoxjim

i smoked some natural casing dogs a little while back,  wrapped em' in bacon,  they turned out real good.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Now we are talking... Soak them in beer, wrap them in bacon, and smoke em!!!!!!! all things that makes everything better Beer, Bacon, & Smoke!!!!!


----------



## bamafan

Do them all the time. Matter of fact doing a bunch tomorrow night with ABT's and MOINK's. My kids and the neighborhood bunch absolutely love them. I throw them on at 225 -250 for a couple of hours until they swell up real good. I never do nuthin special to them. Something about the smoke flavor. I'm sure a couple will make it to my belly too if I can keep the kids off them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If not I'll have the ABT's to fall back on.


----------



## wildflower

BEER


----------



## smokin leo

ditto


----------



## smokin' dick

What they all said. Smoked Dogs are the best. Natural casing dogs will take on a nice smoke flavor, plus since the cook temp is low, they don't split. Makes for an incredible bite experience. Make sure to wear a bib!


----------



## jbg4208

i've done smoked ones before, they were great!!


----------



## cthomp

What about the beer soak?

This just seems like a good idea because it's beer. Probably cheap beer but beer none the less.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve




----------



## Bearcarver

Smoked hot dogs sounds great, but I never tried it.

I never tried Cornholing either---Don't think I will.


Bearcarver


----------



## hernando

I have never made them myself but had some at an event one time. The were slathered with McCaffery's Mustard, smoked and then served. OMG they were thebest dang hotdogs.


----------



## cliffcarter

This sounds like it violates the KISS rule


----------



## hannibal

Can't say I am a big fan of hot dogs myself, but I guess if you smoked them they would be better!

As for the beer, I would say drink the beer while you are smoking the dogs.


----------



## captmoby

Find yourself a case of 8oz dogs. They are huge, about 10 inches long and a inch and a half in dia. We order them from a wholesale food supplier. I've never seen anybody look at them with a straight face. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We call them "Home Wreckers". They smoke up great but they will need a hogie type bun.


----------



## meateater

Alright I'll chime in with my Adams Family Idea recipe. I was thinking cold smoke them with some apple wood and then hold them in a dog steamer till requested.


----------



## morkdach

this is great for work just throw in several paks of dogs i use plum wood to smoke em with
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




lots of good condiments jalapeños and stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




chili Toooooooo


----------



## cthomp

smoke the dogs and drink the beer it is.  I'd rather drink the beer anyhow.

I've got some veggies coming to the party as well so maybe i'll throw in some tofu dogs or tofu sausages for them.


----------



## cliffcarter

Drink the beer, grill the dogs- no KISS rule violation


----------



## eman

Get ya a pot and boil dem dogs w/ some crab boil! Turn off the fire when done and just let em soak.


----------



## bluefrog

I smoke them often.  I slice through the casing on 4 sides down the length of the dogs so that the smoke penatrates better.  Everybody loves them.

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver

I like that idea !

BC


----------



## petesque

You got some good ideas here and I would throw some verity like chedder and jap, Some sausage, etc...


----------



## Bearcarver

We don't do that on the other side of the Delaware!

BC


----------



## walle

I'm with BC all the way - smoked dogs - sounds good, something I would try.

Cornholing or playing with bags -sound bad, and somthing I'll never try.

Must be Western definitions throwing me on this one..


----------

